# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >  elegant piano bar for couples dancing

## carolgreen145

My boyfriend and I are reuniting in Rome after a seven month period apart and would like to meet in a piano bar or similar so we can hold each other close and dance to classy music through the night. I'm looking for something with an elegant yet relaxed and vibrant atmosphere, with live music where we can have a drink and some slow dancing and generally get swept away in the romance of it all.

Can anyone suggest anything that is centrally located, preferably within walking distance of Termini station?

Many thanks for your help!

----------

